# BOB dilema



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm new at this stuff, I have a good idea as what I need in BOB, im from Canada but here is my dilema, I drive transport truck and I cross the USA/Canadian border up to 4 times a week, I'm not allowed to cary any weapons at all (to satisfy border gaurds) for example a knife so I'm not to sure what other options I have. Some stuff I could get and clame its for my work like a Folding saw. But it would have to be in a separate area not in my BOB. I'll take any suggestions off the air (think radio lol)


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Wrist Rocket? Sounds like you need a big ole INCH bag. I had one when i was looking at a two hour minimum drive to the BOL I was headed to. I figured it could take up to two months to walk it in the worst case scenario. ( Off hiways, travel only at night, with a child, etc) An INCH bag stands for "Im Not Coming Home" bag.
Figured once I left for the BOl that was it, I wasn't coming back home. It had everything I felt I needed to live out of my bag indefinitely. It was very much like a bag you would use to walk across America with or hike the Appalachians with. High end hiking backpack fully loaded. I'm sure I would have left a trail of shedded equipment behind me. That biotch was heavy.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Flight 1630, this isn't a weapon as such, I can't imagine either border having a problem with a leatherman. I have traveled to several countries that are very restrictive with one of those even when pocket knives were outlawed. 30 years ago my parents and I went across the border with a machete, declared it both ways and no problems. A hatchet may be an option too. I do not know about the commercial truck part though. I would be tempted to put either in a tool box or something so it didn't standout and just put it in your bag if you have to go on foot


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Adapt innovate overcome


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

anyway trucks got air brakes ? right? compressed air .. wonderful stuff


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'll have to watch videos when I get home. I should have been more specific sorrt for that. I been driving truck for almost 16 years now but new to preping. I need ideas about what to put into BOB in order to not have anything confiscated at the border. I'm not to worried about weather related problems more of civil unrest or a total meltdown of the government say because of war.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I used to drive trucks and the inability to be well armed was always a point of worry. Tools make good weapons. Tire checker, hammer, lead weight and 550 cord to make a monkey fist, nail gun to "secure loads with 2x4's" from time to time, multi tool. All you need is a weapon good enough to get another weapon. Training in hand to hand can't be confiscated at the border if you have the time.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting. How about the materials to make a knife/weapon if needed? Being an OTR trucker I’m sure you have a tool box on the rig. A file or two, some duct/electrical tape and an old piece of a leaf spring or other metal in it would not be out of place. You could at least make a formattable machete!

A leatherman or other multi-tool with a blade on it is not acceptable in the toolbox?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

A multi tool might be ok, I'll have to find out. Never though of the leaf spring. As for the rest of the stuff I have it all other then a multi tool and the paracord in my truck


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you considered buying two knives and leaving one cached on either side if the border? Perhaps with other preps. This would require either that you cross only at one place or that you have a cache at each crossing and on both sides. Also you probably want it to be at least a couple dozen miles down the road from the crossing... somewhere you can stop your truck without drawing attention... and someplace you can access regularly without leaving a trail to your cache.

I fly a few times a year overseas and I hate travelling outside ConUS because I don't like not have a knife and gun. So I feel your pain.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

If finances permit rent a small storage unit on both sides of the border. This could work;

1. Routinely cross the same spot on the border 
2. Pain to stop, store prohibited items, drive across border, pickup stored prohibited items and repeat when crossing back into Canada.
3. Don't forget to store and then get caught would be a pain too.

More I think about it, it would be better to continually carry what is allowed. A "Normal" trucking tool(s) that would allow you to trade up during TEOTWAWKI

I like the Breacher Bar. Mixed in with other tools it doesn't scream "Weapon".


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm thinking that I will take tools that are considered work tools/things so I can make self defense weapons if shtf. The one thing that might be a problem is my "tools" won't be in my BOB because it wouldn't look good if I got searched at border (not happend for a while but not uncommon). So thanks for all your input. Will start soon to assemble my BOB.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Would this be a good backpack for the price or is it you get what you pay for.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N...rds=yushop&dpPl=1&dpID=51FEA11cAgL&ref=plSrch


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> Would this be a good backpack for the price or is it you get what you pay for.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N...rds=yushop&dpPl=1&dpID=51FEA11cAgL&ref=plSrch


Never owned that but "you get what you pay for" has been truth since I started buying gear as a kid. Boots, backpack, clothes, tarps/weather gear, and weapon/ammo are areas I tend not to cheap out on.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if I broke any laws, but the last time I crossed the border into Canada, I was carrying a 12 gauge flair gun in its case.

My thought on this was if a bear attacked me a flair gun could scare the crap out of him.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> Would this be a good backpack for the price or is it you get what you pay for.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N...rds=yushop&dpPl=1&dpID=51FEA11cAgL&ref=plSrch


Even if a backpack is not a super durable does not mean it is not a good value. It all depends on just how much use you will honestly be giving that backpack. If you are planning on hiking the complete Rocky Mountains Trail then you need an excellent quality pack. If it is going to just be lying on the floor boards of your truck then most any will work for you.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I have a dead blow ball pein hammer that i bought years ago. It's my go to hammer for anything. You can smash a anvil with all your force and you will not feel a single vibration in your hand. The power these hammers deliver to the object you hit it awesome. Skulls are soft this hammer is not.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I keep a small LED flashlight in my pocket. SureFire is one brand but there are many others. Having one in your pocket and another in a pack would not seem out of place. The light can be used to disorient. Held in your fist like a roll of quarters it can add effectiveness to a strike. Many of these flashlights come with a relatively sharp area on one or both ends. This can be an effective cutting tool when used in a stabbing like strike to the head or other exposed skin.
> 
> I don't use my flashlight everyday but I do use it multiple times a week. It is just a plane handy tool that is part of my EDC.
> 
> I also keep a pocket knife as part of my EDC and have never had customs ask about a knife.


I never thought about it before but heard on a show the other day that many tactical flashlights have the teeth around the lense for the purpose of hitting, problem is some agencies such as TSA view the flashlights as a weapon. That being said I carried mine to Africa and back in my carry on and never had a problem.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Swiss back pack/ computer bag that goes everywhere with me, it has at least 5 years on it, while it is not the ideal load out bag it has a lot of compartments and is pretty grey man. As far as a "tool box" there are a lot of soft sided options that could be fairly easily configured into a pack of sorts, 
an axe is a dunnage tool, so is a folding saw. a fire kit should be fine. you are supposed to carry a first aid kit. Ask a border guy what you can or can't carry, tell him you often have to go into remote areas for pick ups


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

hiwall said:


> Even if a backpack is not a super durable does not mean it is not a good value. It all depends on just how much use you will honestly be giving that backpack. If you are planning on hiking the complete Rocky Mountains Trail then you need an excellent quality pack. If it is going to just be lying on the floor boards of your truck then most any will work for you.


Well I hope that i can use it once or twice a month to go backpacking with my daughter. And the rest of the time it will be in my truck just in case of the pissing match between the USA, Russia and N Korea.


----------



## kprep85 (Jul 22, 2017)

not sure if it will be much use to you ive started using a foldable sack truck rigged up to my bob had to plaly around with some elastic bands to stop it tugging on my back but i can now carry a hell of a lot more


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know if it's been said yet but the simplest solution to being unarmed on the road is to keep a baseball, two baseball gloves and a bat behind your driver seat. Cops won't think the bat is suspicious if you have the gloves and ball to go with it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Flight1630 said:


> I'm new at this stuff, I have a good idea as what I need in BOB, im from Canada but here is my dilema, I drive transport truck and I cross the USA/Canadian border up to 4 times a week, I'm not allowed to cary any weapons at all (to satisfy border gaurds) for example a knife so I'm not to sure what other options I have. Some stuff I could get and clame its for my work like a Folding saw. But it would have to be in a separate area not in my BOB. I'll take any suggestions off the air (think radio lol)


 three things bro:
Location, Situation, motivation.

Location: Where am I, what time of year? will it be hot, cold or temperate? are the locals helpful, good folk or gang bangers? How far am I from home or at least security? what am I facing getting there? this will tell you what clothes to wear, food to bring, the amount of water you need, and weapons if any. YOU being a trucker, I suggest a can of starting fluid with a short stem. ever get that crap in your eyes? you get the idea.

Situation: Was it a nuclear strike/dirty bomb, bio assault, storm, or civil unrest that ran you out? this too will tell you items to carry, like a Tyvek suit, gas mask or air filter, potassium iodide etc.

Motivation: MAYBE you need to shelter in place where you are. this will change your load out dramatically! More emphasis on medical supplies and food/water and even comfort food like soda and canned goods. IF you have nobody waiting at home that needs you, stay put and see which way the wind blows.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

mrghostwalker said:


> I don't know if it's been said yet but the simplest solution to being unarmed on the road is to keep a baseball, two baseball gloves and a bat behind your driver seat. Cops won't think the bat is suspicious if you have the gloves and ball to go with it.


Cops are always suspicious but lawyers prefer when you have a glove and a ball with your bat. However I would submit that even with a bat you are unarmed and pretty much vulnerable. But using that philosophy here's what you should get. An olympic pistol with stickers on it, a bright polo shirt, and some glasses that cover one of your eyes. Then just tell the cops you are an olympic hopeful. Plus you can also get olympic pistols in pellet gun form in case you are traveling to NY or California.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

What about those gloves that the coast guard uses. They are like mechanics gloves but have a hard carbon fiber (i think carbon) shell over the knuckles. You can lay down a serous beating with them.


----------

